# AIB Current Account "Free" Banking



## moondance (18 Sep 2007)

On AIB's website it states that you are entitled to free banking if you meet the following 2 conditions:
1. Use your AIB Debit Card to make a purchase, and
2. Make a debit transaction using AIB Phone & Internet Banking e.g. pay a bill or top up your mobile

Does anyone know if paying your (AIB) credit card bill online counts as a debit transaction? Or an O2 direct debit? It's just that I do both of these and have still been charged banking fees for this quarter.


----------



## Sn@kebite (18 Sep 2007)

I would have thought they would count. 
Did you do the 'make a purchase with Debit Card' part?
Is it possible that you did one of those two or the 'purchasing with the card' outside the 3 month period?

Go to your current a/c on the www.aib.ie/internetbanking and go to _Account info -> transactions_ then under the transaction window click '_previous transactions_' that shows you the last 6 months of transactions, so if you look try to see if you did the appropriate transaction within the last 3 months before you see the bill for fees.

*BTW, they always take payment for transactions first, but then they refund it to your a/c.*


----------



## A_b (18 Sep 2007)

got charged myself this quarter and have used my card on direct debits, atm's, internet banking and buying things. Didn't get a chance to ring them yet but dying to hear the explanation.


----------



## dam099 (18 Sep 2007)

I would not have thought a Direct Debit would count as I assume its not initiated by "AIB Phone & Internet Banking" but I would have expected that paying the credit card using the online banking should.


----------



## uncorked (19 Sep 2007)

Yes, paying your Visa bill is counted as making a debit transaction, as this is the only thing I do under this category and I have free banking.  

Even if I haven't used my Visa card in a while I make sure to put in €1 in each quarter, to avail of free banking.


----------



## NHG (20 Sep 2007)

I have 2 high interest current a/c's, one which I have a maestro card which I use rarely (but at least once a quarter to claim my free banking) and I either top-up a mobile or use bill pay to clear my visa card(again which I rarely use).  I pay fees on my second current a/c as I have no cards attached to it (investment a/c).

Am I right in saying - that if I pay my visa card using bill pay and top-up a mobile from the investment a/c I would get free banking on this a/c also?


----------



## uncorked (20 Sep 2007)

moondance said:


> On AIB's website it states that you are entitled to free banking if you meet the following 2 conditions:
> 1. Use your AIB Debit Card to make a purchase, and
> 2. Make a debit transaction using AIB Phone & Internet Banking e.g. pay a bill or top up your mobile


 
NHG, I would think not because you are satisfying condition 2. twice but you are not satisfying condition 1 at all, as you are not making a purchase with a debit card if you do not have a card for this account.


----------



## NHG (20 Sep 2007)

Thanks uncorked, thats what I originally thought myself but after reading your earlier post I was'nt so sure so thought that I better ask (anything for free banking).

I don't want a card for that a/c as it takes care of rental income and pensions etc.  Thanks again


----------



## minion (20 Sep 2007)

I called AIB and told them i was sick of having to complete the transactions specified to get free banking.
Told them that it would be easier for me to move to Halifax and that i would if they didnt remove their requirements.

They did and now i get free banking wih AIB and dont have to complete their stupid transactions every minth.
You should call them and do the same.
Opened a Halifax account anyway though just in case


----------

